# No butter?



## Tschetter (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey everyone, I tried making butter this Morning with raw cream I skimmed this morning. I had probably about a cup and half of cream. I put into my blender to make butter and... Nothing happened... It just got foamy. I let it go a good 20 minutes. By this time my blender was getting quite hot and my milk had heated quite a bit. I stuck it in the fridge to cool a few minutes and then tried my kitchen aid, using the whisk and high speed I let it go another good 25 minutes, again all I got was foam. So then I tried the jar!! And again a good 20 minutes
Of shaking and nothing. What went wrong? Did it get too warm in the blender? It didn't even go through a whipped cream phase?:/ I hope
You guys can help me out! I have made
Butter only twice before and I didnt have a problem.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Skip the heat producing blender...butter heated= oil mess 
Simply jar and lid shake and done...drain wash lump salt if you like.


----------



## Tschetter (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you! So it too late For my cream? Is it still good to use, or what should I do with it. Would be such a waist to give it to the animals.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Start fresh. Sorry.


----------



## Tschetter (Jul 17, 2015)

Is the cream still ok though? Could I at least use it for my morning coffee?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Try it... I wouldn't.... I take it black.
But think about using it in cooking.


----------



## Tschetter (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

How cold was the cream, takes a lot longer if too cold....James


----------

